# BreeBella Problems



## breebella10 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bree starting trouble already new to the home about 3 weeks in and about 2 weeks ago I realized she was in heat. Grrrrr 1st time ever that I have had to go through this. I love the girly look and her looking cute and all but it comes with a price. Lucky me ...lol Thank gosh for doggie diapers. She is about 3 weeks into this does anyone know when it will be over I read it can take about 20 days depending on the dog. Can anyone tell me how soon I can take her to get spayed? Now problem # 2 she has pooed in my home 2 times I only feed her in the morning and at night Thanks to the advice of my new I Love my Cokapoo Fam Bam  I have 2 male dogs outside and she will cry for me to let her out but when I do she wants to play with them so I dont know when to trust her any advice The puppy pads for the house are not working she is tearing them up any ideas?


----------

